# Nano strikerdeactivation?



## abland007 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just picked up a Nano today and have a question to anyone who is able to answer. I dont see the purpose of the striker deactivation. I am able to field strip the gun without using it. All I need to do is turn the Assembly lever 1/4 of a full circle and the slide pops right off. When I press the deactivate button it doesnt seem to do anything or click like it does in the Beretta Nano video. The feature was added so you dont have to pull the trigger when you active this option, but I can field strip it without pulling the trigger or pushing the button. Can someone help me out here..... Thanks


----------



## abland007 (Nov 26, 2011)

Edit, I can get the button to click when I rack the slide and is in the cocked position. I take it you dont have to press the button to field strip? Im confused about the purpose of the....


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Hug an attorney they made the deactivator possible. The strickerdeactivation is to cover Beretta's butt if someone decides to field strip their Nano and don't first make sure the firearm is empty. I have never used the deactivator to field strip and Beretta knows most are not going to use it, but when someone gets killed field stripping a loaded Nano Beretta in their defense will argue its printed on the side of the gun to use the deactivater when field stripping. Russ


----------

